# Bobcat v-plow hookup



## Bill w (Nov 27, 2010)

I have an older bobcat and just purchased a newer v-plow. It has electric over hydraulic to control the rams on the plow. There is a wiring harness with 3 wires. Black, white and Green. Does anyone know which wire is which? I would assume one is ground and one controls each of the 2 rams. If I can find out which is which I think I can just put some non locking toggle switches in to operate.


----------

